# Analoges Signal auf ext. Festplatte speichern



## mc_gulasch (21. August 2010)

Moin,

hab mir ne Funkkamera geholt, derren Empfänger ein analoges AV-Signal liefert. Leider hab ich kein passendes Aufnahmegerät und einen Videorecorder will ich mir nicht leisten (da man das Ding ja für sonst nix gebrauchen kann). Ich such dann eher nach was Multifunktionellem. Praktisch wäre etwas, dass solche analogen Signal, etwa auch via Scart, direkt auf ne externe Platte spielt. Ich hab so ein Teil, das genau das rückwärts macht. Ein kleines Kästchen von Emtec, an dem ich ne ext. Festplatte anstöpsel und an den TV. 
Wichtig wäre: Klein, Billig, Praktisch 
Weiß auch grad garnicht ob ich im richtigen Subforum bin...man möge es mirverzeihen.

Cheers!


----------



## chmee (25. August 2010)

Die einzige externe Sache, die mir auf Anhieb einfällt wäre so ein PVR/TV/DVD-Recorder mit Analogeingang. Die gibt es auch mit Festplatte.. zB Das Hier

mfg chmee


----------

